

Ask HN: Haxe or Unity? Why? - niche


======
larsiusprime
I will submit my answer in the form of an article:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/LarsDoucet/20150217/236674/Ga...](http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/LarsDoucet/20150217/236674/Game_Maker_Security_and_Freedom.php)

My vote is for Haxe :)

Summary: depends on your specific needs and where you fall on the
security/freedom threshold. Do you have some more specifics about your project
rather than just comparing the two in the abstract?

(Also as josefiene pertosa pointed out to me on twitter, you can use Haxe's C#
target in conjunction with Unity so the answer can easily be "and" instead of
"or")

~~~
niche
Thank you; very useful

It is my understanding the Haxe to Unity arrow is one way ie Unity does not
support Haxe

I will give you the specifics when possible :-)

------
clemos
You can do Unity with Haxe, but not the other way around, so clearly Haxe >
Unity :p

~~~
clemos
see [http://waneck.github.io/wwx-unity3d-haxe/](http://waneck.github.io/wwx-
unity3d-haxe/)

